# Any Brits/Irish living near Figueiro dos Vinhos?



## ceolchick (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all. We have put an (accepted) offer on a house near Figueiro dos Vinhos, so just wondering if any 'neighbours' are on this forum? We love the area round Pedrogao Grande & district, lovely and peaceful, with good restaurants but plenty of countryside and water too 

We live in Ireland at the moment but hope to move out permanently in the next three years, when we've managed to find someone suitable to take over our yurt holidays business over here.

I'd like to hear from anyone who lives nearby or has any info about the area. I've just posted about moving our money to Portugal, which is the scary part for me after hearing horror stories about a broker...I know most are perfectly safe but it was friends of ours who lost their life savings a few years ago!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's quite a lot of Brits and a few Irish in the area...... plus several places to go such as little markets, occasional pub quizzes and bowling trips etc in the area where they get together. 

As you say, also plenty of good countryside and (very beautiful) water in the area as well.


----------



## ceolchick (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking forward to it so much!! We're very excited, shame a summer of work has to get in the way first!! Hopefully the sale will go through without too many hitches and we can be out there in October.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not British, but I live in the Cernache Bomjardim sympathetic one village about 20 km from Figueiró dos Vinhos and could not be happier personally like more than Cernache Figueiró because I think a more spacious and airy Figueiró has plenty of narrow streets and unique way.

If move effectively to Figueiró visit this area, good restaurants, good food, excellent wine and a wonderful river.

Regards


----------

